# THE DELICATE ARCH, THE BEST/ BEAUTIFUL STONE ARCH IN THIS WORLD



## surapon (Jul 18, 2014)

Dear friends.
Yes, One in life time to walk on the bare stone mountain which have slope 30-45 degree, for 1:30 hour from the parking to the beautiful arch = worth time in my life. Yes AT THE ARCHES NATIONAL PARK, UTAH.
Our dear friend Mr. Yorgasor said that : 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19469.0

" Oh, and it's an absolutely lousy idea to go hiking at night in unfamiliar territory. You may think your eyes adjust and you can see everything just fine, but your depth perception is extremely limited. The trail to delicate arch is very difficult to follow over rocky ground, and I ended up getting to the arch the wrong way. It was so wrong, I almost didn't make it back. The area around that arch is very treacherous at night. I couldn't go back the way I came (the clouds covered the moon and I had even less light) making it very difficult to judge how steep things were and if I could really cross in a place or if I'd just slide down that deep bowl.

I was consigned to sleeping in a crevice in 30 degree to protect me from the harsh winds before I decided to look one more time for the real trail back and found it. 

And whatever you do, don't try to take a picture of the arch from this southern side. Actually, this angle from either side is a horrible idea, especially at night."


Ha, Ha, Ha---- For me , the first 30 minutes with full pack of cameras gear on my back = the Lousy Idea for me, and I almost stop this trip , quit and go back to the car.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 18, 2014)

Ha, Ha, Ha---- For me , the first 30 minutes with full pack of cameras gear on my back = the Lousy Idea for me, and I almost stop this trip , quit and go back to the car.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

Beautiful series Mr Surapon.

I especially like this picture.







Well done Sir!


----------



## surapon (Jul 18, 2014)

Another Photos
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 18, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful series Mr Surapon.
> 
> I especially like this picture.
> 
> ...



Thank you, Sir Dear My Friend, Mr. Click.
Your great words that make my days.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 18, 2014)

Another set of Photos during walking with 8 mm. fish eye lens.
Enjoy


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> Another Photos
> Enjoy.
> Surapon



Now that you have added some more. The last one (2091-3(2) ) gets my vote. 

I love the composition.

Have a great weekend Sir!.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 18, 2014)

I also get a kick out of the two shots where Surapon is in the picture in shadow silhouette with his cameras sticking out of the shadow and away from his front. Cool!


----------



## yorgasor (Jul 18, 2014)

Haha, awesome surapon! The arch doesn't look nearly as treacherous during the day as it did during the middle of the night. You should try going back again with fewer cameras at night though, the stars are amazing out there!


----------



## Cali_PH (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice shots Surapon, I had to stop and catch my breath a bunch of times myself on that hike. But it's well worth it!



yorgasor said:


> Haha, awesome surapon! The arch doesn't look nearly as treacherous during the day as it did during the middle of the night. You should try going back again with fewer cameras at night though, the stars are amazing out there!



Well, his shots don't include the part right near the top where the trail narrows down to a few feet across, with a steep drop to one side...when I went that section was icy, I worried I'd see someone slip and go off the ledge!


----------



## lion rock (Jul 18, 2014)

Surapon,
Lovely images!
Hope the harrowing experience with the night hike won't stop you from future excursions! Just bring a red filtered flash light (torch) to help you see, without spoiling the night vision too much.
Your M with a couple lenses should be good gear for photos.
-r


----------



## Menace (Jul 18, 2014)

surapon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful series Mr Surapon.
> ...



Same here. I like the people in the shot as it provides a sheer scale of the structure. Well done Sir.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 18, 2014)

Great shots.


----------



## NancyP (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, Surapon - lugging 30# of gear up a slope is vile. I was thinking mildly rude thoughts hauling a mere 12 pounds of camera gear up a half-mile trail with 400 ft elevation. 30 pounds - I would have been cussing like a sailor. ;D


----------



## Broadway53 (Jul 19, 2014)

Walked in the rain hoping to get a shot - the heavens parted and a rainbow appeared. It was so beautiful the Japaneses tourists started to applaud.


----------



## yorgasor (Jul 19, 2014)

Cali_PH said:


> Nice shots Surapon, I had to stop and catch my breath a bunch of times myself on that hike. But it's well worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're right. I finally found that trail after incorrectly ascending the arch along the archway. While navigating those icy steps in the dark, I was pretty happy I had my tripod to use as a walking stick. But after considering trying to descend again along the archway (pretty much impassible, I'm not quite sure how I got up that way still), it was a walk in the park


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you so very much for sharing these wonderful images. I think these types of images from places where many will never travel make our world a little smaller, more intimate, and awe inspiring.

Again, thank you.

Mike


----------



## surapon (Jul 19, 2014)

Thousand thanks to all of my dear friends and your great words.
Yes, I will be back may be, Yes, May be in the night time for Night time Photos or during the rain---Ha, Ha, Ha ,similar to our friends Mr. Yorgasor and Mr. Broadway 53.
BUT, I must have the Local Tour guide with me.
Glad that you like this Photos.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 19, 2014)

Broadway53 said:


> Walked in the rain hoping to get a shot - the heavens parted and a rainbow appeared. It was so beautiful the Japaneses tourists started to applaud.



Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Friend Mr. Broadway53
Perfected Timing to get this awesome picture----NO, No way that I will walk during the rain on this Bare stone of high peak mountain---Yes, I might be the 4Th. People to die at this Awesome The Delicate Arch mountain in past 10 years.
Have a great weekend, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 19, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> Cali_PH said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots Surapon, I had to stop and catch my breath a bunch of times myself on that hike. But it's well worth it!
> ...



Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend Mr. yorgasor.
Yes, That are my tough journey at this Arches National Park, Although in the bright sun shine, Not In the dark like your trip---Salute to you, The Brave Photographer, and one of the Master Photographer too.
Have a great week end, Sir.
Surapon

PS, Here are the Photos of Narrow walk ways on 30-45 Degree Slope on Bare Stone the side of the tall mountain( 1.5 Hours Walking Distant from the parking), before go to the top plateau of the Delicate Arch monument.

PS-2, The SS-26 Picture is Crazy Me with 48 pounds Backpack on my back with 3 cameras and alot of lenses--Yes, I am crying in every steps after 30 miniutes from the parking, and almost throw the back pack away after the half way point----Ha, Ha, Ha---Next time Just my Dear EOS-M and 22 MM EF-M lens.


----------



## surapon (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, Just the Photos of Me, The Crazy Surapon= My wife shoot with EOS-M. on this trip.
The Second Photo = With out 48 Pounds Camera backpack( In the Car's Trunk---Ha, Ha, Ha )
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 19, 2014)

From the parking area to the Delicate Arch in 90 minutes walking distant.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 19, 2014)

I love this shot, it can only be taken by the great Surapon who (always?) carries more than 2 camera bodies with him


----------



## surapon (Jul 19, 2014)

ANOTHER ARCHES
ENJOY
Surapon

PS, The SS-36 photo is not the ARCH, But to show that , in this world, still have more crazy people like me, who not afraid of die young----Ha, Ha, Ha


----------



## surapon (Jul 19, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I love this shot, it can only be taken by the great Surapon who (always?) carries more than 2 camera bodies with him



Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. mrsfotografie.
Ha, Ha, Ha----Nor The Great--But The most Crazy Surapon, and 8 MM Fish eye Len on Canon 1DS MK I.
Have a great week end, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 19, 2014)

Which ones were shifted (for my edification)?
(I think I spotted the 24 TS-E)
Thanks!


----------



## surapon (Jul 19, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Which ones were shifted (for my edification)?
> (I think I spotted the 24 TS-E)
> Thanks!



Yes, Sir, You are right on the target, Dear Friend Mr. sagittariansrock.
Most of Scenery photos are by Canon TS-E 24 MM. F/ 3.5 L MK II, T&S Lens on Canon 5D MK II, For Super Wide Angle photos = EF 17-40 mm. L on Canon 1DS MK I, ( And some time with 8 mm. Fish eye Lens), and my 7D , with 70-200 mm L for spot the far away details---Yes, EOS-M with 18-55 mm with Cir. PL Filter ---Just for Point and Shoot--( My wife use her 80% of the time, Except in the car = Point and shoot from the windshield).
You have a great/ Sharp eyes , Sir.
Have a good week end.
Surapon


----------



## fragilesi (Jul 19, 2014)

Great pictures of what looks like an amazing place! I'll put it on my bucket list.

I can imagine thought that night time pictures there could also look a bit special, take your tent next time ;D.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 19, 2014)

surapon said:


> Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. mrsfotografie.
> Ha, Ha, Ha----Nor The Great--But The most Crazy _amazing_ Surapon, and 8 MM Fish eye Len on Canon 1DS MK I.
> Have a great week end, Sir.
> Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 20, 2014)

fragilesi said:


> Great pictures of what looks like an amazing place! I'll put it on my bucket list.
> 
> I can imagine thought that night time pictures there could also look a bit special, take your tent next time ;D.



Thanks, Dear Friend Mr. fragilesi .
Sorry " there could also look a bit special, take your tent next time "---Sorry, No Tent or Over night sleeping at this ARCHES National Park.
But, I love your great Idea, Special when It rain, will be the Great Lightning Show too.
Good night, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## swampler (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice shooting and what a load to carry! We didn't take the long hike out to Delicate Arch, but saw it from the shorter view point. It looks much larger from where you were!


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jul 20, 2014)

Great thread. My wife and I headed out at dawn with some friends a couple of years ago. 
If you can ever swing it...DO THIS. We arrived a short while after dawn at one of the most inspiring places I've ever been. It was a long and bit of a dicey hike if you don't have anyone to follow. Just hard to see the trail. 

We were totally alone for a good 20 mins. By the team we left, there were probably 100 people in the area. 

A small sampling. 
Me and the wife with a 10-22 on my 7D...


Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



Delicate Arch by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr



My First View of Delicate Arch by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


Delicate Arch by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr




Untitled by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

dawgfanjeff said:


> Great thread. My wife and I headed out at dawn with some friends a couple of years ago.
> If you can ever swing it...DO THIS. We arrived a short while after dawn at one of the most inspiring places I've ever been. It was a long and bit of a dicey hike if you don't have anyone to follow. Just hard to see the trail.
> 
> We were totally alone for a good 20 mins. By the team we left, there were probably 100 people in the area.
> ...



Wow, Wow, Wow, Great Photos, dear friend dawgfanjeff.
Thanks to post for us to see your great point of views.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

swampler said:


> Nice shooting and what a load to carry! We didn't take the long hike out to Delicate Arch, but saw it from the shorter view point. It looks much larger from where you were!



Thanksss, Dear friend Mr. swampler .
I am so tires, and almost quit at the half way, But my family walk ahead of me and I have no choice------Ha, Ha, Ha.
Good Night.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jul 21, 2014)

C said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, Sir, Dear friend Mr. mrsfotografie.
> ...




Thousand thanks, my dear Friend Mr. mrsfotografie..
Your great words will make my days.
Surapon


----------

